# md 75 on a 06 Tundra Crew Cab



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone on here could help me out? I am looking for a plow for my 06 tundra crew cab and was looking into the snow dogg md 75. I plow for a buddy of mine using his second truck which is a Chevy 1 ton with an 8ft fisher. But my question is, I leveled out the tundra and put super springs in he rear for added weight, with the leveling kit do I need to add say a timbrens kit or will I be ok? We usually do a parking lot about 500+ cars front and back of the building, but usually another 5 or 6 trucks are there and a few other parking lots no where near the same size. And of course my own driveway, any feed back would be greatly appreciated. 

P.S. 
Anybody on here run a 7.6 meyer v plow, been looking at those to.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Timbrens up front will do. I think thats quite the lot even with 5 or 6 trucks.


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for the input. What about the salt dogg shpe0750 do you know anybody that uses that spreader? I know I wouldn't be able to cover the same amount of area as say a 2yd sander but again any feed back would be good.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Yould put a 7.5' Fisher SD on it IMO.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I would go with a Blizzard before I went with Snowdogg... And I've used a Tundra with the Sno-way MT90 on it in SS, which would probably be the best pickup if you find one used.


----------

